# Aufnahmeprogramm



## dominger (21. April 2014)

Hallo,
wie schon oben gesagt, suche ich ein Aufnahmeprogramm.
Es sollte kaum Leistung beanspruchen. Also ich sollte nicht wesentlich weniger Fps haben. 
Die größe der Datein ist egal. und es sollte erstmal gratis sein. 
Hatte mal Fraps aber das nimmt zu viel Leistung.
Danke im Vorraus.
Jan


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2014)

"Nicht wesentlich weniger FPS" geht aktuell ohne eine sehr starke CPU (etwa einen 4770K, besser 4930K) zu haben quasi nur mit NVidias ShadowPlay auf NV-Grafikkarten da diese das mittels der GPU in Hardware erledigen können.

Alle anderen Programme laufen über die CPU und fressen entsprechend (genau wie FRAPS) je nach Einstellungen sehr viel Leistung. 

Es kann helfen, wenn du in geringerer Qualität aufnimmst - 720p bei 30fps sind beispielsweise für YouTube mehr als genug.


----------



## IlluminateD (21. April 2014)

Ich könnte neben dem von dir genannten FRAPS noch DXTory empfehlen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die weniger Leistung kostet als FRAPS, aber du kannst es ja ausprobieren.
Wofür sind denn die Videos?


----------



## dominger (21. April 2014)

Die Videos sind evtl. für YouTube und für mich mehr nicht.
DXTory probier ich aus. 
Ok mach ich mit der Quali...
MfG
Jan


----------



## Panagianus (21. April 2014)

Also Wenn du auf eine externe Festplatte aufnimmst kann das die Leistung verbessern,
Das beste wäre es hedoch wenn du eine Nvidia Graka hast dann kannst du bei Nvidia Experience mit der Funktion Shadowplay mit kaum Leistungsverlust qualitativ hochwertige Videos aufnehmen


----------



## IlluminateD (21. April 2014)

Das wird aber nichts, da er eine R9 280x hat


----------



## dominger (21. April 2014)

Hää? Bei DXTory stürzt Battlefield4 immer ab..woran liegt das?
MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2014)

DXTory hat von Natur aus Probleme mit Assassins Creed 4 und Battlefield 4. Woran das genau liegt spalten sich die Geister im Internet - jedenfalls funktionieren diese beiden Spiele mit DXtory bei den meisten Usern nicht.

Falls es aber so einfach bei dir ist: DXtory benutzt DX=DirectX und kann entsprechend nichts mit AMDs Mantle anfangen.
Wenn du also einer der Glücklichen bist bei denen das Umstellen auf DX das Problem löst... dann ist die Performance wo DXTory vielleicht schneller ist als FRAPS durch den Wechsel von Mantle auf DX grade wieder verpufft


----------



## Suebafux (21. April 2014)

Hab zwar Fraps, das lockt mir die FPS immer auf 30, macht 4gb-Datein aber keine zusammenhängend längeren Vids.
Kann sein das diese 'Features' schon behoben sind.

Verwende jetzt MSI Afterburner
ist gratis und macht gute Vids


----------



## Panagianus (21. April 2014)

Du kannst Camptasia verwenden, das kostet etwas lässt sich aber laut einiger Youtubetutorials und Aussagen von 2 Freunden von mir recht leicht austricksen (Verbindung blockieren und dann irgend nen Key eingeben oder so) habs selbst noch nicht getestet aber es soll funktionieren


----------



## dominger (21. April 2014)

Hmm ok. DXTory geht doch... komisch.
Danke.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. April 2014)

Jap alternativ kann man den msi afterbruner recorder nutzten der is anständig dafür das er kostenlos is


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Ich habe immer Action! benutzt, 1 Monat kostenlos aber da hat ich anstatt 50 oder 60 fps nur 30-35 fps.


----------



## marvinj (23. April 2014)

Geheimtipp: MSI Afterburner. Das Wundertool kann sogar Games aufnehmen! Frisst auch keine LEsitung weg, solltest aber auf eine zweite Platte aufnehmen


----------



## dominger (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo nochmal,
Wieso sollte ich das auf eine 2. Platte aufnehmen?
Ich habe jetzt DXTory benutzt und meine Festplatte ist voll. 
Das macht ja irsinnig große Datein. 
Ich probiere es jetzt mal mit MSI Afterburner.
Danke nochmals.
MfG
Jan


----------



## IlluminateD (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn du auf eine Platte aufnimmst, auf die nicht gleichzeitig zugegriffen wird, weil da das Spiel und das BS drauf ist, hast du einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil.
Wie groß dieser ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt DXTory benutzt und meine Festplatte ist voll.
> Das macht ja irsinnig große Datein.


 
Tja beides kannste nicht haben - entweder wenig benötigte Rechenleistung und sehr große Dateien oder viel benötigte Rechenleistung und kleinere Dateien. 

Das Aufnehmen auf eine andere Platte kann bei großer erforderlicher Bandbreite den Vorteil haben, dass sich Nachladeroutinen des Spiels und die Bandbreite des Aufnahmeprogramms nicht gegenseitig im Weg stehen da Ferstplatten sehr langsam werden wenn sie zwei große Aufgaben parallel abarbeiten sollen.
Wenn du aber ein Spiel aufnimmst das nicht dynamisch nachlädt ist es völlig wurscht da die HDD dann sowieso sonst nichts zu tun hat.


----------

